# [VLC] Streaming http HS

## zerros

Bonjour,

J'ai un décodeur satellite qui permet de streamer en vlc à la demande une chaine de TV pour que je puisse la regarder sur mon PC, tablette, téléphone etc.

Hors sur mon pc, vlc n'arrive pas à ouvrir le flux. Pour ce qui est de la lecture en réseau de films, pas de soucis.

J'ai vérifié que mon kernel est bien compilé avec l'option CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il refuse de lire ces flux alors que je sais

que ça a déjà fonctionné sur ce PC, et en plus que les autres PC et tablettes fonctionnent (mac, ipad).

voici mon vlc:

```
[I] media-video/vlc

     Available versions:  1.1.13{tbz2} ~2.0.0 (~)2.0.1{tbz2} **2.0.9999 **9999 {+X a52 aac aalib alsa altivec atmo +audioqueue avahi +avcodec +avformat bidi bluray cdda cddb dbus dc1394 debug dirac direct2d directfb directx dshow dts dvb +dvbpsi dvd dxva2 egl elibc_glibc +encode fbcon fbosd +ffmpeg flac fluidsynth fontconfig +gcrypt ggi gme gnome gnutls growl httpd id3tag ieee1394 ios-vout jack kate kde libass libcaca libnotify libproxy libsamplerate libtar libtiger libv4l libv4l2 linsys lirc live lua +macosx +macosx-audio +macosx-dialog-provider +macosx-eyetv +macosx-qtkit +macosx-quartztext +macosx-vout matroska media-library mmx modplug mp3 mpeg mtp musepack ncurses neon nsplugin ogg omxil opengl optimisememory oss png portaudio +postproc projectm pulseaudio pvr +qt4 remoteosd rtsp run-as-root samba schroedinger sdl sdl-image shine shout sid skins speex sqlite sse stream svg svga switcher +swscale taglib theora truetype twolame udev upnp v4l vaapi vcdx vlm vorbis waveout win32codecs wingdi wma-fixed x264 +xcb xml xosd xv zvbi}

     Installed versions:  2.0.1{tbz2}(19:59:25 27/04/2012)(X a52 aac alsa avcodec avformat bidi bluray cdda dbus dts dvbpsi dvd elibc_glibc encode ffmpeg flac fontconfig gcrypt gnutls httpd libnotify live lua matroska mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl oss png postproc qt4 rtsp sdl sse svg swscale theora truetype udev upnp v4l vlm vorbis x264 xcb xml xv .... (optons non compilées)

     Homepage:            http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

     Description:         VLC media player - Video player and streamer
```

voici le contenu d'un flux:

```
cat stream.m3u 

#EXTM3U 

#EXTVLCOPT--http-reconnect=true 

http://192.168.1.5:8001/1:0:1:200C:430:1:C00000:0:0:0:
```

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu des messages d'erreur de VLC ? Eventuellement, lance vlc dans une console pour voir des messages supplémentaires.

----------

## zerros

Alors voici l'output:

```
vlc -v stream.m3u 

VLC media player 2.0.1 Twoflower (revision 2.0.1-0-gf432547)

[0x605108] main libvlc: Lancement de vlc avec l'interface par défaut. Utilisez « cvlc » pour démarrer VLC sans interface.

[0x6bfe28] main playlist: stopping playback
```

et en mode plus verbeux:

```
vlc -vv stream.m3u 

VLC media player 2.0.1 Twoflower (revision 2.0.1-0-gf432547)

[0x605108] main libvlc debug: VLC media player - 2.0.1 Twoflower

[0x605108] main libvlc debug: Copyright © 1996-2012 VLC authors and VideoLAN

[0x605108] main libvlc debug: revision 2.0.1-0-gf432547

[0x605108] main libvlc debug: configured with ./configure  '--prefix=/usr' '--build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu' '--host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--libdir=/usr/lib64' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/vlc-2.0.1' '--enable-a52' '--disable-aa' '--enable-faad' '--enable-alsa' '--disable-altivec' '--disable-atmo' '--disable-audioqueue' '--disable-bonjour' '--enable-avcodec' '--enable-avformat' '--enable-fribidi' '--enable-bluray' '--enable-vcd' '--disable-libcddb' '--enable-dbus' '--enable-dbus-control' '--disable-dirac' '--disable-direct2d' '--disable-directfb' '--disable-directx' '--disable-dc1394' '--disable-debug' '--disable-dshow' '--enable-dca' '--enable-dvbpsi' '--enable-dvdread' '--enable-dvdnav' '--disable-dxva2' '--disable-egl' '--enable-sout' '--disable-fbosd' '--enable-flac' '--disable-fluidsynth' '--enable-fontconfig' '--enable-libgcrypt' '--disable-gme' '--disable-gnomevfs' '--enable-gnutls' '--disable-growl' '--enable-httpd' '--disable-dv' '--disable-ios-vout' '--disable-jack' '--disable-kate' '--without-kde-solid' '--disable-libass' '--disable-caca' '--enable-notify' '--disable-libproxy' '--disable-samplerate' '--disable-libtar' '--disable-tiger' '--disable-linsys' '--disable-lirc' '--enable-live555' '--enable-lua' '--disable-macosx-audio' '--disable-macosx-dialog-provider' '--disable-macosx-eyetv' '--disable-macosx-qtkit' '--disable-macosx-quartztext' '--disable-macosx-vout' '--enable-mkv' '--disable-media-library' '--enable-mmx' '--disable-mod' '--enable-mad' '--enable-libmpeg2' '--disable-mtp' '--disable-mpc' '--enable-ncurses' '--disable-neon' '--enable-ogg' '--disable-omxil' '--enable-glx' '--disable-optimize-memory' '--enable-oss' '--enable-png' '--disable-portaudio' '--enable-postproc' '--disable-projectm' '--disable-pulse' '--disable-pvr' '--enable-qt4' '--enable-realrtsp' '--disable-run-as-root' '--disable-smb' '--disable-schroedinger' '--enable-sdl' '--disable-sdl-image' '--disable-shine' '--disable-sid' '--disable-shout' '--disable-skins2' '--disable-speex' '--disable-sqlite' '--enable-sse' '--enable-svg' '--disable-switcher' '--enable-swscale' '--disable-taglib' '--enable-theora' '--enable-freetype' '--disable-twolame' '--enable-udev' '--enable-upnp' '--enable-v4l2' '--disable-libva' '--disable-vcdx' '--enable-vlm' '--enable-vorbis' '--disable-waveout' '--disable-loader' '--disable-wingdi' '--disable-wma-fixed' '--with-x' '--enable-x264' '--enable-xcb' '--enable-libxml2' '--disable-xosd' '--enable-xvideo' '--disable-zvbi' '--enable-telx' '--disable-optimizations' '--without-tuning' '--enable-fast-install' 'build_alias=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu' 'host_alias=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -march=native -pipe' 'LDFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed' 'CXXFLAGS=-O2 -march=native -pipe' 'PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib64/pkgconfig'

[0x605108] main libvlc debug: searching plug-in modules

[0x605108] main libvlc debug: loading plugins cache file /usr/lib64/vlc/plugins/plugins.dat

[0x605108] main libvlc debug: recursively browsing `/usr/lib64/vlc/plugins'

[0x605108] main libvlc debug: saving plugins cache /usr/lib64/vlc/plugins/plugins.dat

[0x605108] main libvlc debug: plug-ins loaded: 377 modules

[0x605108] main libvlc debug: opening config file (/home/xxx/.config/vlc/vlcrc)

[0x605108] main libvlc debug: translation test: code is "fr"

[0x605108] main libvlc debug: CPU has capabilities MMX MMXEXT SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 SSE4.1 FPU 

[0x605108] main libvlc debug: looking for memcpy module: 4 candidates

[0x605108] main libvlc debug: using memcpy module "memcpymmxext"

[0x6c1748] main input debug: Creating an input for 'Bibliothèque'

[0x6c1748] main input debug: Input is a meta file: disabling unneeded options

[0x6c1748] main input debug: using timeshift granularity of 50 MiB, in path '/tmp'

[0x6c1748] main input debug: `file/xspf-open:///home/xxx/.local/share/vlc/ml.xspf' gives access `file' demux `xspf-open' path `/home/xxx/.local/share/vlc/ml.xspf'

[0x6c1748] main input debug: creating demux: access='file' demux='xspf-open' location='/home/xxx/.local/share/vlc/ml.xspf' file='/home/xxx/.local/share/vlc/ml.xspf'

[0x6c6008] main demux debug: looking for access_demux module: 3 candidates

[0x6c6008] main demux debug: no access_demux module matching "file" could be loaded

[0x6c6008] main demux debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.659 ms - Total 0.659 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.659 ms)

[0x6c1748] main input debug: creating access 'file' location='/home/xxx/.local/share/vlc/ml.xspf', path='/home/xxxx/.local/share/vlc/ml.xspf'

[0x6d12d8] main access debug: looking for access module: 2 candidates

[0x6d12d8] filesystem access debug: opening file `/home/xxxx/.local/share/vlc/ml.xspf'

[0x6d12d8] main access debug: using access module "filesystem"

[0x6d12d8] main access debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.175 ms - Total 0.175 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.175 ms)

[0x6d2098] main stream debug: Using stream method for AStream*

[0x6d2098] main stream debug: starting pre-buffering

[0x6d2098] main stream debug: received first data after 0 ms

[0x6d2098] main stream debug: pre-buffering done 296 bytes in 0s - 18066 KiB/s

[0x6d2328] main stream debug: looking for stream_filter module: 7 candidates

[0x6d2328] main stream debug: no stream_filter module matching "any" could be loaded

[0x6d2328] main stream debug: TIMER module_need() : 1.382 ms - Total 1.382 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 1.382 ms)

[0x6d2328] main stream debug: looking for stream_filter module: 1 candidate

[0x6d2328] main stream debug: using stream_filter module "stream_filter_record"

[0x6d2328] main stream debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.090 ms - Total 0.090 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.090 ms)

[0x6c1748] main input debug: creating demux: access='file' demux='xspf-open' location='/home/xxx/.local/share/vlc/ml.xspf' file='/home/xxx/.local/share/vlc/ml.xspf'

[0x6d90d8] main demux debug: looking for demux module: 1 candidate

[0x6d90d8] playlist demux debug: using XSPF playlist reader

[0x6d90d8] main demux debug: using demux module "playlist"

[0x6d90d8] main demux debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.137 ms - Total 0.137 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.137 ms)

[0x6d63f8] main demux meta debug: looking for meta reader module: 1 candidate

[0x6d63f8] lua demux meta debug: Trying Lua scripts in /home/xxx/.local/share/vlc/lua/meta/reader

[0x6d63f8] lua demux meta debug: Trying Lua scripts in /usr/lib64/vlc/lua/meta/reader

[0x6d63f8] lua demux meta debug: Trying Lua playlist script /usr/lib64/vlc/lua/meta/reader/filename.luac

[0x6d63f8] lua demux meta debug: Trying Lua scripts in /usr/share/vlc/lua/meta/reader

[0x6d63f8] main demux meta debug: no meta reader module matching "any" could be loaded

[0x6d63f8] main demux meta debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.615 ms - Total 0.615 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.615 ms)

[0x6c1748] main input debug: `file/xspf-open:///home/xxx/.local/share/vlc/ml.xspf' successfully opened

[0x6e2258] main xml reader debug: looking for xml reader module: 1 candidate

[0x6e2258] main xml reader debug: using xml reader module "xml"

[0x6e2258] main xml reader debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.166 ms - Total 0.166 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.166 ms)

[0x6d90d8] playlist demux debug: parsed 0 tracks successfully

[0x6c1748] main input debug: EOF reached

[0x6d90d8] main demux debug: removing module "playlist"

[0x6d2328] main stream debug: removing module "stream_filter_record"

[0x6d12d8] main access debug: removing module "filesystem"

[0x6c1748] main input debug: TIMER input launching for 'Bibliothèque' : 3.492 ms - Total 3.492 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 3.492 ms)

[0x6e15c8] main interface debug: looking for interface module: 1 candidate

[0x6e15c8] main interface debug: using interface module "hotkeys"

[0x6e15c8] main interface debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.114 ms - Total 0.114 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.114 ms)

[0x6d90d8] main interface debug: looking for interface module: 1 candidate

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: playlist threads correctly activated

[0x6d90d8] main interface debug: using interface module "inhibit"

[0x6d90d8] main interface debug: TIMER module_need() : 2.237 ms - Total 2.237 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 2.237 ms)

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: adding item `stream.m3u' ( file:///home/xxx/T%C3%A9l%C3%A9chargements/stream.m3u )

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: rebuilding array of current - root Liste de lecture

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: rebuild done - 0 items, index -1

[0x6c4ec8] main interface debug: looking for interface module: 1 candidate

[0x6dc1b8] main input debug: Creating an input for 'stream.m3u'

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: no fetch required for (null) (art currently (null))

[0x6c4ec8] main interface debug: using interface module "globalhotkeys"

[0x6c4ec8] main interface debug: TIMER module_need() : 6.691 ms - Total 6.691 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 6.691 ms)

[0x605108] main libvlc: Lancement de vlc avec l'interface par défaut. Utilisez « cvlc » pour démarrer VLC sans interface.

[0x12f5268] main interface debug: looking for interface module: 4 candidates

[0x7e88a8] main generic debug: looking for extension module: 1 candidate

[0x7e88a8] lua generic debug: Opening Lua Extension module

[0x7e88a8] lua generic debug: Trying Lua scripts in /home/xxxx/.local/share/vlc/lua/extensions

[0x7e88a8] lua generic debug: Trying Lua scripts in /usr/lib64/vlc/lua/extensions

[0x7e88a8] lua generic debug: Trying Lua scripts in /usr/share/vlc/lua/extensions

[0x7e88a8] main generic debug: using extension module "lua"

[0x7e88a8] main generic debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.213 ms - Total 0.213 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.213 ms)

[0x12f5268] main interface debug: using interface module "qt4"

[0x12f5268] main interface debug: TIMER module_need() : 43.996 ms - Total 43.996 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 43.996 ms)

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: rebuilding array of current - root Liste de lecture

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: rebuild done - 1 items, index -1

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: processing request item: null, node: Liste de lecture, skip: 0

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: starting playback of the new playlist item

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: creating new input thread

[0x6de088] main input debug: Creating an input for 'stream.m3u'

[0x12f5268] qt4 interface debug: IM: Setting an input

[0x6de088] main input debug: using timeshift granularity of 50 MiB, in path '/tmp'

[0x6de088] main input debug: `file:///home/xxx/T%C3%A9l%C3%A9chargements/stream.m3u' gives access `file' demux `' path `/home/xxx/T%C3%A9l%C3%A9chargements/stream.m3u'

[0x6de088] main input debug: creating demux: access='file' demux='' location='/home/xxx/T%C3%A9l%C3%A9chargements/stream.m3u' file='/home/xxx/Téléchargements/stream.m3u'

[0x7f16a4001178] main demux debug: looking for access_demux module: 3 candidates

[0x7f16a4001178] main demux debug: no access_demux module matching "file" could be loaded

[0x7f16a4001178] main demux debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.316 ms - Total 0.316 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.316 ms)

[0x6de088] main input debug: creating access 'file' location='/home/xxx/T%C3%A9l%C3%A9chargements/stream.m3u', path='/home/xxx/Téléchargements/stream.m3u'

[0x83a238] main access debug: looking for access module: 2 candidates

[0x83a238] filesystem access debug: opening file `/home/xxx/Téléchargements/stream.m3u'

[0x83a238] main access debug: using access module "filesystem"

[0x83a238] main access debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.371 ms - Total 0.371 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.371 ms)

[0x839718] main stream debug: Using stream method for AStream*

[0x839718] main stream debug: starting pre-buffering

[0x839718] main stream debug: received first data after 0 ms

[0x839978] main stream debug: looking for stream_filter module: 7 candidates

[0x839978] main stream debug: no stream_filter module matching "any" could be loaded

[0x839978] main stream debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.248 ms - Total 0.248 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.248 ms)

[0x839978] main stream debug: looking for stream_filter module: 1 candidate

[0x839978] main stream debug: using stream_filter module "stream_filter_record"

[0x839978] main stream debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.223 ms - Total 0.223 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.223 ms)

[0x6de088] main input debug: creating demux: access='file' demux='' location='/home/xxx/T%C3%A9l%C3%A9chargements/stream.m3u' file='/home/xxx/Téléchargements/stream.m3u'

[0x839aa8] main demux debug: looking for demux module: 51 candidates

[0x839aa8] playlist demux debug: found valid M3U playlist

[0x839aa8] main demux debug: using demux module "playlist"

[0x839aa8] main demux debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.325 ms - Total 0.325 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.325 ms)

[0x6de088] main input debug: looking for a subtitle file in /home/xxx/Téléchargements

[0x839bd8] main demux meta debug: looking for meta reader module: 1 candidate

[0x839bd8] lua demux meta debug: Trying Lua scripts in /home/xxx/.local/share/vlc/lua/meta/reader

[0x839bd8] lua demux meta debug: Trying Lua scripts in /usr/lib64/vlc/lua/meta/reader

[0x839bd8] lua demux meta debug: Trying Lua playlist script /usr/lib64/vlc/lua/meta/reader/filename.luac

[0x839bd8] lua demux meta debug: Trying Lua scripts in /usr/share/vlc/lua/meta/reader

[0x839bd8] main demux meta debug: no meta reader module matching "any" could be loaded

[0x839bd8] main demux meta debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.890 ms - Total 0.890 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.890 ms)

[0x6de088] main input debug: `file:///home/xxx/T%C3%A9l%C3%A9chargements/stream.m3u' successfully opened

[0x6bfe28] main playlist: stopping playback

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: deleting item `stream.m3u'

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: incoming request - stopping current input

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: dying input

[0x6de088] main input debug: EOF reached

[0x6de088] main input debug: control: stopping input

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: dying input

[0x839aa8] main demux debug: removing module "playlist"

[0x839978] main stream debug: removing module "stream_filter_record"

[0x83a238] main access debug: removing module "filesystem"

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: dead input

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: processing request item: http://dream:8001/1:0:1:20A1:432:1:C00000:0:0:0:, node: Liste de lecture, skip: 0

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: rebuilding array of current - root Liste de lecture

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: rebuild done - 1 items, index 0

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: starting playback of the new playlist item

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: creating new input thread

[0x84e278] main input debug: Creating an input for 'http://dream:8001/1:0:1:20A1:432:1:C00000:0:0:0:'

[0x6bfe28] main playlist debug: no fetch required for http://dream:8001/1:0:1:20A1:432:1:C00000:0:0:0: (art currently (null))

[0x84e278] main input debug: using timeshift granularity of 50 MiB, in path '/tmp'

[0x84e278] main input debug: `http://dream:8001/1:0:1:20A1:432:1:C00000:0:0:0:' gives access `http' demux `' path `dream:8001/1:0:1:20A1:432:1:C00000:0:0:0:'

[0x84e278] main input debug: creating demux: access='http' demux='' location='dream:8001/1:0:1:20A1:432:1:C00000:0:0:0:' file='(null)'

[0x8553c8] main demux debug: looking for access_demux module: 0 candidates

[0x8553c8] main demux debug: no access_demux module matched "http"

[0x8553c8] main demux debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.059 ms - Total 0.059 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.059 ms)

[0x84e278] main input debug: creating access 'http' location='dream:8001/1:0:1:20A1:432:1:C00000:0:0:0:', path='(null)'

[0x857b28] main access debug: looking for access module: 2 candidates

[0x857b28] access_http access debug: http: server='dream' port=8001 file='/1:0:1:20A1:432:1:C00000:0:0:0:'

[0x857b28] main access debug: net: connecting to dream port 8001

[0x857b28] main access debug: connection succeeded (socket = 10)

[0x12f5268] qt4 interface debug: IM: Deleting the input

[0x6de088] main input debug: TIMER input launching for 'stream.m3u' : 6.811 ms - Total 6.811 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 6.811 ms)

[0x12f5268] qt4 interface debug: IM: Setting an input

[0x857b28] access_http access debug: protocol 'HTTP' answer code 200

[0x857b28] access_http access debug: Connection: Close

[0x857b28] access_http access debug: Content-Type: video/mpeg

[0x857b28] access_http access debug: Server: stream_enigma2

[0x857b28] main access debug: using access module "access_http"

[0x857b28] main access debug: TIMER module_need() : 248.377 ms - Total 248.377 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 248.377 ms)

[0x849448] main stream debug: Using stream method for AStream*

[0x849448] main stream debug: starting pre-buffering

[0x849448] main stream debug: received first data after 1 ms

[0x849448] main stream debug: pre-buffering done 940 bytes in 0s - 717 KiB/s

[0x85b458] main stream debug: looking for stream_filter module: 7 candidates

[0x85b458] main stream debug: no stream_filter module matching "any" could be loaded

[0x85b458] main stream debug: TIMER module_need() : 3.285 ms - Total 3.285 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 3.285 ms)

[0x85b458] main stream debug: looking for stream_filter module: 1 candidate

[0x85b458] main stream debug: using stream_filter module "stream_filter_record"

[0x85b458] main stream debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.056 ms - Total 0.056 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.056 ms)

[0x84e278] main input debug: creating demux: access='http' demux='' location='dream:8001/1:0:1:20A1:432:1:C00000:0:0:0:' file='(null)'

[0x6df418] main demux debug: looking for demux module: 51 candidates

[0x6df418] ts demux debug: pid[32] unknown

[0x6df418] ts demux debug: pid[160] unknown

[0x6df418] ts demux debug: pid[80] unknown

[0x6df418] ts demux debug: PATCallBack called

[0x6df418] ts demux debug: new PAT ts_id=1074 version=20 current_next=1

[0x6df418] ts demux debug:   * number=0 pid=16

[0x6df418] ts demux debug:   * number=8351 pid=1280

[0x6df418] ts demux debug:   * number=8353 pid=1282

[0x6df418] ts demux debug:   * number=8374 pid=1304

[0x6df418] ts demux debug:   * number=8357 pid=1286

[0x6df418] ts demux debug:   * number=8373 pid=1302

[0x6df418] ts demux debug:   * number=8356 pid=1285

[0x6df418] ts demux debug:   * number=8372 pid=1301

[0x6df418] ts demux debug:   * number=8371 pid=1300

[0x6df418] ts demux debug:   * number=8367 pid=1296

[0x6df418] ts demux debug:   * number=8366 pid=1295

[0x6df418] ts demux debug:   * number=8355 pid=1284

[0x6df418] ts demux debug:   * number=8365 pid=1294

[0x6df418] ts demux debug:   * number=8361 pid=1290

[0x6df418] ts demux debug:   * number=8399 pid=1279

[0x6df418] ts demux debug:   * number=8360 pid=1289

[0x6df418] ts demux debug:   * number=8354 pid=1283

[0x6df418] ts demux debug:   * number=8363 pid=1292

[0x6df418] ts demux debug:   * number=8352 pid=1281

[0x6df418] ts demux debug: pid[81] unknown
```

Je ne vois pas d'erreur moi ...

----------

## netfab

Salut,

```

[0x6de088] main input debug: EOF reached

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I saw that End-Of-File in the log, meaning for some reason the stream is telling VLC to stop playing. Try adding "http-caching=5000" to the command line (for more info, see VLC Man page). That way you can give VLC some time to buffer the stream before getting down and dirty.
> 
> 

 

Can't open stream

Essaie d'ajouter cette ligne dans ton fichier m3u :

```

#EXTVLCOPT:http-caching=5000

```

----------

## zerros

idem, ça ne marche pas.

Une piste (intéressante ?), c'est que les films enregistrés, je ne peux pas les lire non plus sur ce PC. Ils sont au format TS tout comme

le streaming des chaines ... Il me manquerait un demux pour ça ?

----------

